# Macbook Pro early 2013



## House (May 10, 2014)

Hey all,

So I've posted a bit in the forum, with no luck. I am looking to dual boot between FreeBSD 10.x and OS X Mavericks on a early 2013 MacBook Pro 13 inch retina display. I have located a few tutorials, both of which don't work for me.

https://github.com/bitrig/bitrig/wiki/B ... acBook-Pro uses Windows, which I don't have, and nor do I have the funds to spend on Windows.

http://nixers.net/showthread.php?tid=166 -- the tar commands won*'*t work, and after discussing the installation with the poster, he said I would need to use bitrig in the link.

I use refit: http://refit.sourceforge.net/ -- It's a boot menu.

I can't find any successful boots of it either.


----------



## wblock@ (May 10, 2014)

What about this one? https://glenbarber.us/2011/11/12/Dual-Booting-OS-X-and-FreeBSD-9.html.


----------



## House (May 11, 2014)

I just tried it. I got 'dhcp failed' during configuring Wi-Fi. I tried twice and it continued happening. For partitioning, the guide says to delete 'linux data' but that doesn't exist on my machine.  Possibly outdated tutorial.

These are my partitions:  What do I add?

```
Current GPT partition table:
 #      Start LBA      End LBA  Type
 1             40       409639  EFI System (FAT)
 2         409640    244687399  Mac OS X HFS+
 3      244687400    245956943  Mac OS X Boot
 4      245956944    489972567  Mac OS X HFS+
```


----------



## tzoi516 (May 12, 2014)

I hate rEFIt, and its derivative, which is why I usually use the `bless` from a bootable Mac OS X DVD. After that I would hold down the Alt/Option key at the boot sound until the Mac and FreeBSD disks appear to select for boot.


----------

